# Wheels



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Which wheels are the best for your yak?
Which are the cheapest?
Do they roll on sand?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> Which wheels are the best for your yak?
> Which are the cheapest?
> Do they roll on sand?


Rolleez - they roll over sand quite well- they make a special carrier ideal for kayaks and canoes.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Definitely the Roleez. If you go cheap, you'll probably have to buy it twice. The first time the cheap ones the second time the Roleez.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah if you got money laying around then you can get the roleez cause I am sure they role great through the sand. But it is not the only choice. I got 10" pnuematic tires for $5 bucks each at harborfrieght used an old curtain rod for an axle shaft and the rest I made from PVC it cost me about $15 in all and it works great. I have put the kayak on there and loaded it with all of my fishing stuff then put coolers and other gear on there for the family to have on the beach and it rolled just fine on the sand. So considering that I use the wheels about five minutes each way for each trip I would prefere to save my money for other fishing stuff. Now if you plan on carrying your kayak over miles of sand and dunes then yeah you might be better served by the roleez.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

These are the ones I have. 

The first came with my Hobie, are Roleez, but they are not wide enough apart to carry the yak on unstable ground. It also carrys the yak by slipping into the scupper holes. Have read where the hull could crack from the stress.











This is the one I use most of the time. It's okay on hardpack but is a pain on soft sand.











If you got the bucks, this is the one to get:










http://www.beachcartsusa.com/canoekayaktoteframe.htm
Plus other places.

.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep, I have the last one pictured in BubbaBlue's post. Sold my yak but still have the wheels. Might sell them if anyone is interested @ picking them up at a reasonable price pm me.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

The best and the cheapest? oxymoron there. rolleeze is the best but not the cheapest.
ken c


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

narfpoit said:


> yeah if you got money laying around then you can get the roleez cause I am sure they role great through the sand. But it is not the only choice. I got 10" pnuematic tires for $5 bucks each at harborfrieght used an old curtain rod for an axle shaft and the rest I made from PVC it cost me about $15 in all and it works great. I have put the kayak on there and loaded it with all of my fishing stuff then put coolers and other gear on there for the family to have on the beach and it rolled just fine on the sand. So considering that I use the wheels about five minutes each way for each trip I would prefere to save my money for other fishing stuff. Now if you plan on carrying your kayak over miles of sand and dunes then yeah you might be better served by the roleez.


like to see a picture of your creation if you can.

ken c


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

This site sells blemished seconds a lot of times and I ended up with the big ones for less than half normal price. Worth keeping an eye out.

http://www.wheeleez.com/?gclid=CPr8q5KTxJECFSBMGgodv3FSDQ


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kq6 said:


> The best and the cheapest? oxymoron there. rolleeze is the best but not the cheapest.
> ken c


Not for nothing ,but they were _*Separate* _questions, not one single question


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Before you drop the clams, consider how often you'll use them... and where you'll store them when you get to the water. I have bought a pair of cheap wheels and have used them twice... they just aren't functional for the areas I fish. It's just one more thing I have to rinse off and keep track of  I think everyone gets into this sport with the mentality that you have to have it all, and be loaded for everything... eventually you'll learn what you can minimize and take with you to save some time.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> Not for nothing ,but they were _*Separate* _questions, not one single question


your making my head hurt

ken c


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> Before you drop the clams, consider how often you'll use them... and where you'll store them when you get to the water.


Agree.

I haven't sprung for the Roleez version yet because I just adjusted my put ins where I don't have to go through much sand. 

If you normally go with a yaking partner, you may not need a cart, taking turns carrying each other's yak.

If you get a cart, make sure it'll break down and fit in your yak... or you'll be making two extra trips to the truck.

Also, after seeing the link above, FYI, Wheeleeze and Roleez are not the same animal. Wheeleeze's polyurethane version with the Shrader valve are pretty good, but be aware, they also sell the cheapo PVC with the basketball valve version. If you get them, you'll eventually regret it.
.


----------

